# Scott Addict - 2014/2015 Max wheel and tire size?



## evilbullit

Looking at picking up a 2015 Addict 15 (Di2) and was wondering about tire sizes.
LBS doesn't have any Addicts is stock for me to look in person.
I know they come with 23c tires. I was wanting to run a Schwalbe One 25c tubeless. And I may grab some Ardenne plus wheels for it, they are also 25mm external.

Anyone have experience with this?

Thanks


----------



## JeffK

There is lots of room for 25mm rims and tires on the new Addict. I run Conti 25's on my Addict 10 with plenty of room to spare. I bet I could even fit 28mm tires with room. You will be fine.


----------



## robt57

Older Addict LTD, I have Belgium rim and run a 25/23mm back/front GP4 tire combo. Caliper meas is 27.8 rear, 25.3 front on the Belgiums.

It is pretty tight on the rear, but the rear tire sits out like a 28mm really. If the newer Addicts have a little more clearance it can only be a good thing IMO. No Plans on replacing my LTD, although I may soon have the cable guides pulled, drilled for Di2 custom paint and a Di2 groupo re-dress. Maybe next x-mas.


----------



## evilbullit

awesome, thanks.


----------

